# Board bill not correct



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I moved to current horse boarding place on June 15. The owner said it's okay to pay on the 15th and I pay her June 15th. The next month on July15, the biller person bills me $450 + $175 for I don't know what. The following month she is still billing me for $450 and $175. I find out that she wants me to pay on the first so she's pro rating the bill. Well that's wrong. I write a note telling her 15 more days is $225 , and pay $225 on July 15. Then I pay the $450.00 for August. (this is advance payments). I get a bill in Sept. that says I have a balance due of $450. So I write another note and pay $450 for Sept. October I pay $450 and she's billing me for a missed month! I write another note. Nov I talk to the owner, and she says she'll straighten it out and I pay her for November. Dec 1 she( biller) credits me for November and bills me for December that I just paid. She's a month behind all along. So no one has fixed this. I've talked to the owner 2x. The billing is done by a biller that works for them.

I am very anal about paying board. In fact, I stay a month ahead at home meaning I have the money for the next month already in an envelop marked and hold it 30 days til it's due. I don't have any envelopes with money floating around here. So it's not me.

This is making me crazy. I guess that's what happens when you pay cash and don't keep track of the receipts, like I did. Very stupid of me. But I've paid barn board for 8 years monthly in advance including 2008-2012 last time I was there. You have to pay in advance anywhere.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have other options besides going back to the place before this? If you do I'd tell them that if they don't get this straightened out you're moving your girl. That you don't need the aggravation.

I know, you don't like doing this stuff but if you wait until you're ready to explode then it's just going to get worse.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I do have plenty of alternative including taking my horse home. However, the big board fee is worth having access to the canal trail and my horse being out with other horses eating grass.

I am pi$$ed off that 2 days later I get a bill saying Nov pd and Dec not pd. This person has not given me a correct bill since July. I keep sending her notes and she sends these bills and never explains them. If her first bill wasn't even correct, none of them were. I think she got it wrong where when I paid the $225 to make my bill due on the first and not the 15th, I think she thought the money put me back to the previous month. It wasn't even right then. 

I'll have to go over there tomorrow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let them know you have other alternatives if this is what you're going to experience every month. 

Make them want to fix this. Notes obviously are not working.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Quit paying in cash or ask for receipt every month.I found out the hard way not to pay cash w/o asking for a receipt.If you don't have a receipt,you didn't pay it....You can't trust anybody!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True, CQ. I've always paid board with cash but I am paying with a check for now on. I think this lady got confused because I was paying on the 15th like the owner said I could, and the biller prorated me to make my bill on the first. She had put the wrong number down, and I paid the right amount for the 15th to 30th to make my bill due on the 30th. But didn't pay full board til the end of the 1st of the next month. Must have confused her. Her first bill appears to have prorated me the wrong way by prorating what was already paid. So I don't worry anymore since it's her mistake and I can show them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Does the $450 include the food?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. Food, stall, pasture at night. They have a large ring, a smaller ring and a round pen. They have miles of trail on this canal which is why I board.

I found the problem. The first payment I made was june 15 thru july 15. She kept billing me for 6/15 to 6/30 which I had paid. This woman had it in her head that I need to pay on the 1st of the month. So she was billing me $175 that I wasn't paying because I didn't know what she was billing for since her amount was wrong to begin with. 

I corrected her numbers and had paid aug 15 to sept15. Then I paid sept 15 to oct 1 (2 weeks ahead to put me on the 1st). Then I paid oct 1st. 

Out of all the bills and receipts I did not have, I just happened to have the one where the mistake was on to begin with. The first one she sent. Not including the first payment I made to the owner. 

I took the day away from all this $hit. I'm anal about owing money and I don't, ever. So this was really making me crazy. I went fishing. I saw otters this time! Didn't catch anything.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I write checks Karen. They leave one heckuva paper trail. The paper trail came in handy when I falsely got a cancellation of debt on a vehicle I purchased, financed and paid off years ago. The check writing paper trail saved me problems with the federal IRS and Georgia IRS. It was a headache at first but I stuck it to the financial institution; needless to say the financial institution got their butts in trouble with the IRS.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I write checks Karen. They leave one heckuva paper trail. The paper trail came in handy when I falsely got a cancellation of debt on a vehicle I purchased, financed and paid off years ago. The check writing paper trail saved me problems with the federal IRS and Georgia IRS. It was a headache at first but I stuck it to the financial institution; needless to say the financial institution got their butts in trouble with the IRS.


Absolutely right. That I will be doing.


----------

